# E-assist Retrofit



## kevandkaye (5 mo ago)

hi, did your project work out? I was curious if it worked. I wanted to see the teardown video but it says it's not available. I have one of these to tear down and change bearings in. I was lucky enough to find one at a junkyard for the price of an alternator! 😃


----------



## MineAngerBR (Jan 5, 2020)

Ghey Thunder said:


> I am looking into the possibility of retrofitting second generation GM e-assist generators, or what GM calls a "belted assisted generator (BAS)" to other vehicles. Mostly to add bottom end torque but also as a potential range extender


Well, in the forums Endless-Sphere and ElMoto, people have been testing the e-Assist motors as a solo power unit (not hybrid), so i thing if you contact the authors of these posts you can have a bigger idea for the starting points.


Buick Lacrosse 2012 e-assist moto-alternator - Endless Sphere







eAssist AC Induction Motor


ElMoto.net - the electric motorcycle forum



elmoto.net







kevandkaye said:


> hi, did your project work out? I was curious if it worked. I wanted to see the teardown video but it says it's not available. I have one of these to tear down and change bearings in. I was lucky enough to find one at a junkyard for the price of an alternator! 😃


If i'm not mistaken (its been a while since i last looked in these threads) but there are pictures and videos about teardown of these e-Assist units, both in the internet and in the threads themselves


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Since this thread has been revived, I'll just point out that...


Ghey Thunder said:


> I am looking into the possibility of retrofitting second generation GM e-assist generators, or what GM calls a "belted assisted generator (BAS)"...


"BAS" actually means "Belt Alternator-Starter".


----------

